# Why is it so hard to determine locking vs non-locking diff?



## 1969iggy (Dec 4, 2003)

I have a 2002 3.5 A/T and it has taken near a week and i still don't know. The shop it is at must be a bunch of idiots, because they should be able to lift the rear and and spin a tire, right? If the tires more in the same direction, locking... if they move in opposite directions it's a Non-locking Diff. (Or do i have that backwards? A mechanic at a transmission shop should know, i'm a computer geek.)

So i have the VIN, and original window sticker, and no way to tell.

I called a nissan dealer, and they told me the part was 313B0-88X00. I can't find that part number anywhere. They didn't know even using my vin. 

A few people have told me there's a tag on the firewall under the hood, but i can't locate it to save my life.

Now the guy who says he has a tranny says it is part number 88X02. Is that even the same thing?

Ughh.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the complete part number (from Nissan) should be 310CM-88X02RE ("RE" stands for remanufactured) looks like they used the same trans from 02-04 (V6 AT)


----------



## specv_zak (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats a sweet altima if it has a rear locker.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ lol I was trying to over look that part...


----------



## 1969iggy (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah, it's a non-locking diff.

I guess maybe the locking ones went to canada?

Thanks for the help. Now that it has a new tranny, it's time to sell it. It would make a great donor car for a project that included a new grill and hood, since those are the only two parts that have any major damage (and even those are still in working order).

S


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

All you need is the trans model to determine if it's LSD or not...usually located on a sticker in the door jamb, but sometimes on the tag in the engine compartment, depending on year. LSD trannies end with the letter "V" for "Viscous." For example, RE4F02V would mean that it's a remote shifter, 4 speed AT, FWD with viscous (or, "LSD"). If it ended with the letter "A," it would be an "open" carrier. Usually the viscous trannies use a left side inner CV shaft with a stepped splined shaft.


----------

